# Las cosas estan mal pensadas



## LangueLover

Las cosas están mal pensadas: cuando uno es joven se entera de poco, y aún menos de sus padres, a los que tiende a ver fácilmente como a seres agobiantes e intrusivos, que nos obstaculizan o impiden hacer lo que nos parece, casi nos son una carga.

Hey there languagelovers! Im trying to translate the above passage into English. I was wondering if the following is a suitable english alternative, as some of the vocabulary such as 'nos son una carga' and 'mal pensadas' gave me a few problems. Thanks for any help!

 
_. At a young age, we pay heed to very little, especially our parents._

_They are, at times, a bit of burden to us._


----------



## outkast

I think it´s fine, but: 
_They are, at times, a bit of burden to us.
_Wouldn´t it be:"a bit of a burden..."?


----------



## LangueLover

You are absolutly right! Its typing so late at night which causes these silly mistakes!! Thanks for your reassurance. I am always much happier with a second opinion when I am trying to translate!

Thanks


----------



## heidita

LangueLover said:


> Las cosas están mal pensadas: cuando uno es joven se entera de poco, y aún menos de sus padres, a los que tiende a ver fácilmente como a seres agobiantes e intrusivos, que nos obstaculizan o impiden hacer lo que nos parece, casi nos son una carga.
> 
> Hey there languagelovers! Im trying to translate the above passage into English. I was wondering if the following is a suitable english alternative, as some of the vocabulary such as 'nos son una carga' and 'mal pensadas' gave me a few problems. Thanks for any help!
> 
> _Things are badly planned. At a young age,we  understand very little, even less our parents. We tend to see them as tiresome and intrusive entities, __who stand in our way and prevent us from doing what we want. They are, at times, a bit of burden to us._


 
The underlined sentence is not correct. "No se entera" doesn't mean not to pay attention but not to understand.


----------



## outkast

_Things are badly planned. At a young age,we  understand very little, even less our parents. _
OK Heidi, but then shouldn´t it be (oh! that passive agressive personality!) e_ven less  FROM our parents? _


----------



## LangueLover

Thanks Heidita for pointing out the mistake.There are so many possibilities arn't there?! Hopefully the rest is ok!


----------



## Filomeno's brother

"Las cosas/Las ideas están mal pensadas". --> Things/Ideas are badly conceived. // Things/Ideas are badly thought out.
But "ser malpensado/a" = "pensar mal" = to be evil-minded // "Ser malpensado/a" = "pensar mal" = "tener la mente podrida" = to be salacious

E.g.: "Este producto *está mal pensado*; por eso es rechazado por los clientes." --> This product is badly conceived; that's why it is refused by customers.
"Las papeleras están *mal pensadas* y situadas. ¡No a las papeleras sobre el río Uruguay!"
"Las encuestas *están mal pensadas*."
"Los proyectos que tienen *están mal* *pensados*."

 
"¡Juan, no seas malpensado! Yo no hurté tu dinero!" --> Juan, don't be evil-minded! I didn't steal your money!
"¡No seas malpensado! Cuando digo "senos", me refiero a la función trigonométrica." --> Don't be salacious! When I say 'senos', I mean the trigonometrical function.

 
"Ser una carga" = "ser un peso" = to be a burden = to be an encumbrance. It sometimes alludes to "ser pesado/a" = "ser cargoso/a", that is, to be annoying, bothersome, tiresome.

E.g.: "Los niños son una carga para ella." --> Children are a burden to her.
"Las mascotas a veces son una carga." --> Pets are sometimes a burden.


----------



## heidita

outkast said:


> _Things are badly planned. At a young age,we understand very little, even less our parents. _
> OK Heidi, but then shouldn´t it be (oh! that passive agressive personality!???¿¿¿) e_ven less FROM our parents? _


 
Not really. We understand little, and we understand our parents even less.


----------



## heidita

outkast said:


> I don´t know Heidi, what I am understanding is that one finds out very little, and least of all from one´s parents.


 
Sorry, outcast, not according to what the Spanish text says. 

_enterarse_ has only one meaning: not understand

To me it is cristal clear. When you are young you understand nothing at all (about life, about love...) but least of all do you understand your parents.


----------



## outkast

heidita said:


> Sorry, outcast, not according to what the Spanish text says.
> 
> _enterarse_ has only one meaning: not understand
> 
> To me it is cristal clear. When you are young you understand nothing at all (about life, about love...) but least of all do you understand your parents.


Enterarse is to find out.


----------



## LangueLover

_Viene entonces la curiosidad, e incluso el deseo de compensarlos, de escucharlos de veras, de enfocarlos adecuadamente, de hacerles más caso, de preguntarse por sus sentimientos e inquietudes más allá de nosotros, que no lo éramos todo en sus vidas, aunque en nuestra vanidad juvenil nos lo pareciese_

_Then comes the concern, the longing to make it up to them, the determination to actually listen to them, to focus on them a bit more, to pay attention to them, to ask about their thoughts or what could be troubling them apart from ourselves, _

_the red is really confusing me!_


----------



## Filomeno's brother

LangueLover, my humble opinion is that "pay heed to" isn't wrong (the idea doesn't change), but you could also use "perceive" or "notice" (though 'enterarse' is generally translated as 'to find out'). I've read that article.


----------



## Dudu678

outkast said:


> Enterarse is to find out.


Sí, enterarse es _to find out_ *pero *también se puede entender como _understand_. Mira esto:

_You don't get anything, assh***!
¡No te enteras de nada, gilip*****!

_Entonces, _se entera de poco_, para mí, significa _understands very little._


----------



## LangueLover

Thankyou Filominos brother! Javier Marias is quite an interesting writer!


----------



## heidita

outkast said:


> Enterarse is to find out.


 
*No me entero : I don't understand.*

Me voy a enterar dónde ponen la película : I am going to find out....
(which doesn't apply to the sentence in question)


Look:

enterar 
tr. Informar a uno de algo. También prnl.: me enteré de su ascenso por la prensa.
prnl. Darse cuenta: el interesado siempre es el último en enterarse.


----------



## Filomeno's brother

LangueLover said:


> _*Things are badly conceived. At a young age, we understand very little, even less regarding our parents. We tend to see them as tiresome and meddlesome beings, who always stand in our way and prevent us from doing what we want.*_
> 
> _*How is that? Thanks again everyone for your help! Who would have though my query would have sparked such an interesting debate. I have however come accross another stumbling block!*_
> 
> _Viene entonces la curiosidad, e incluso el deseo de compensarlos, de escucharlos de veras, de enfocarlos adecuadamente, de hacerles más caso, de preguntarse por sus sentimientos e inquietudes más allá de nosotros, que no lo éramos todo en sus vidas, aunque en nuestra vanidad juvenil nos lo pareciese_
> 
> _Then comes the *curiosity and even* the longing to make it up to them, the determination to actually listen to them, to focus on them a bit more, to pay attention to them, to ask about their *feelings and concerns* apart from ourselves, *who weren't everything in their lives, although our juvenile vanity made us believe that.*_
> 
> _the red is really confusing me!_


 

What about that?


----------



## outkast

Esta es la oración original:


LangueLover said:


> Las cosas están mal pensadas: cuando uno es joven se entera de poco, y aún menos de sus padres, a los que tiende a ver fácilmente como a seres agobiantes e intrusivos, que nos obstaculizan o impiden hacer lo que nos parece, casi nos son una carga.


Dice "se entera de poco y aún menos de sus padres", yo lo entiendo como que uno recibe poca información y menos información aún de sus padres. Y eso es lo que traduzco. Ahora, si el que escribe el texto original puede darme alguna indicación sobre lo que quiso decir, puedo cambiar de parecer. Pero eso todavía no está pasando.


----------



## heidita

Filomeno's brother said:


> LangueLover, my humble opinion is that "pay heed to" isn't wrong (the idea doesn't change), but you could also use "perceive" or "notice" (though 'enterarse' is generally translated as 'to find out'). I've read that article.


My humble opinion is that it changes a lot. Pay heed to, unless I am mistaken, means, pay attention to. Enterarse, in Spain and in this context, means, not understand, which is quite different. 
One thing is not to understand your parents (because of the age gap) and another is not to pay attention to what they say, for whatever reason.


----------



## Filomeno's brother

outkast said:


> Esta es la oración original:
> 
> Dice "se entera de poco y aún menos de sus padres", yo lo entiendo como que uno recibe poca información y menos información aún de sus padres. Y eso es lo que traduzco. Ahora, si el que escribe el texto original puede darme alguna indicación sobre lo que quiso decir, puedo cambiar de parecer. Pero eso todavía no está pasando.


 
Concuerdo. Aquí está el artículo: http://www.rionegro.com.ar/diario/tools/imprimir.php?id=5510


----------



## heidita

outkast said:


> Esta es la oración original:
> 
> Dice "se entera de poco y aún menos de sus padres", yo lo entiendo como que uno recibe poca información  .


 
Enterarse no es recibir poca información, outkast, no me canso de repetirlo, aunque debería, la verdad. Acabo de leer la fase a mi joya, y sin dudar, ha dicho que en efecto, no se entra de nada, no entiende nada. Pero tú mismo, como decimos por aquí.


----------



## outkast

heidita said:


> Enterarse no es recibir poca información, outkast, no me canso de repetirlo, aunque debería, la verdad. Acabo de leer la fase a mi joya, y sin dudar, ha dicho que en efecto, no se entra de nada, no entiende nada. Pero tú mismo, como decimos por aquí.


Whatever heidita, I´m not saying that "enterarse" is recibir poca información. It just means "find out". Y yo sí me estoy cansando de repetirlo.


----------



## heidita

_



Then comes the *curiosity and even* the longing to make it up to them, the determination to actually listen to them, to focus on them a bit more, to pay attention to them, to ask about their *feelings and concerns* apart from ourselves, *who weren't everything in their lives, although our juvenile vanity made us believe that.*

Click to expand...

_Then curiosity/interest and even the longing to make it up tp them arises, the determination ....., to see them in the right light, ...to ask yourself about _their_ feelings and worries not concerning us ,realizing that we weren't the only thing existing in their lives, .....

I have made some changes. Let's hear your own version, Langue.


----------



## LangueLover

_Then comes the *curiosity and even* the longing to make it up to them, the determination to actually listen to them, to focus on them a bit more, to pay attention to them, to ask yourself about their *feelings and concerns* on topics apart from ourselves. After all, we weren’t the be all and end all in their lives, even if *our puerile vanity made us see it that way.*_


----------



## heidita

outkast said:


> Whatever heidita, I´m not saying that "enterarse" is recibir poca información. It just means "find out". It doesn't here.


 
So , if I told you now: ¡Chico, no te enteras de nada !(please note the conditional!!) it would mean, in your opinion:

Man, you don't find out anything!  

I am quoting:



> Dice "se entera de poco y aún menos de sus padres", yo lo entiendo como que uno recibe poca información


----------



## heidita

LangueLover said:


> _Then comes the *curiosity and even* the longing to make it up to them, the determination to actually listen to them, to focus on them a bit more, to pay attention to them, to ask yourself about their *feelings and concerns* on topics apart from ourselves. After all, we weren’t the be all and end all in their lives, even if *our puerile vanity made us see it that way.*_


NIce, Langue, the be all and end all, very adequate. 

_Enfocarlos_ really means: see them as who they actually are. I don't know if this can be expressed with focus on.


----------



## outkast

You are editing my quote. A conditional woud be "te enterarías".  And enterarse de poco, ES recibir poca información. I´m done here. Heidi, you are playing games.


----------



## i heart queso

Outkast, pay attention to Heidita.  She knows what she's talking about.  "Enterarse" can mean *both* "to find out" *and* to understand.  Many times people will say here "no me entero" to mean "I don't get it".


----------



## heidita

i heart queso said:


> Outkast, pay attention to Heidita. She knows what she's talking about. "Enterarse" can mean *both* "to find out" *and* to understand. Many times people will say here "no me entero" to mean "I don't get it".


 
Thank you, queso. I love cheese by the way! 

Yes, this is exactly the way we use it here in Spain, even though in other countries this might be different.


----------



## i heart queso

Maybe that's what he has in mind, and why he's getting so frustrated.  Is the text from a Spanish writer?


----------



## outkast

i heart queso said:


> Outkast, pay attention to Heidita.  She knows what she's talking about.  "Enterarse" can mean *both* "to find out" *and* to understand.  Many times people will say here "no me entero" to mean "I don't get it".


So "enterarse" is "to understand". That is what you and Heidi are saying. You will allow me to quote you. Won´t you?


----------



## heidita

outkast said:


> So "enterarse" is "to understand". That is what you and Heidi are saying. You will allow me to quote you. Won´t you?


Now I am lost!!! O sea, no me entero de nada.


----------



## outkast

heidita said:


> Now I am lost!!! O sea, no me entero de nada.


That´s all right honey, your prior posts will speak for themselves.


----------



## Filomeno's brother

heidita said:


> My humble opinion is that it changes a lot. Pay heed to, unless I am mistaken, means, pay attention to. Enterarse, in Spain and in this context, means, not understand, which is quite different.
> One thing is not to understand your parents (because of the age gap) and another is not to pay attention to what they say, for whatever reason.


 
I didn't say that 'enterarse' is 'prestar a atención', but that this expression works in the context given.
"Enterarse" actually means "to find out" or "to get to know".
Besides, when we exclaim '¡Ni enterado!', we want to express that we don't know something. Instead of '¿Te enteraste de que murió X?', we can ask '¿Supiste que murió X?'; it's not exactly the same, but it works.


----------



## heidita

Filomeno's brother said:


> "Enterarse" actually means "to find out" or "to get to know". It does in other contexts, not in this one.
> Besides, when we exclaim '¡Ni enterado!', we want to express that we don't know something. This for example would not be expressed like this in Spain. We would say: ¡No tenía ni idea! Instead of '¿Te enteraste de que murió X?', In this sentence the translation of "Did you know, find out, somebody tell you that..." would be perfect. we can ask '¿Supiste que murió X?'; it's not exactly the same, but it works. Again this would not be used like this in Spain.


 
I suspect that outcast knows his Spanish from other coutries and not Spain. In Spain, 

_de joven no se entera uno de nada _: When you are young you understand nothing/know very little/have no idea 

I will try to find somebody to confirm. I wonder if anybody from other countries might be able to confirm that "no me entero de nada" means "I don't find out something".


----------



## Rayines

heidita said:


> enterar
> 
> tr. Informar a uno de algo. También prnl.: me enteré de su ascenso por la prensa.
> prnl. Darse cuenta: el interesado siempre es el último en enterarse.


Lamentablemente, mi fuerte no es el inglés , pero fíjense que la definición que brinda Heidita, es suficientemente amplia como para abarcar los distintos significados que están dando de la oración propuesta.
En definitiva, es "no entender" lo que les sucede a los padres, "no averiguar" lo que les sucede, "no informarse" lo suficiente, y además, no "darse cuenta" de lo que les pasa, como asimismo de otros aspectos de la vida.
Por supuesto ésta intenta ser una interpretación amplia. Como siempre....¡¡las sutilezas del lenguaje y sus usos!! .


----------



## Dudu678

No puedo sino apoyar a Heidita y a Rayines, además de a todos los que apoyan su tesis.

Outkast, creo que vamos a necesitar algún argumento fuerte para aceptar tu teoría.


----------



## xOoeL

No le deis más vueltas, que la frase está traducida desde la página uno.
Aquí, "no enterarse" es "no entender/comprender"  (Como uno no comprende a los padres, no les caen bien y no los llega a conocer, pero luego cuando madura en la vida empieza a entender el porqué de sus acciones y quiere conocerlos; pero todo lo de "no (molestarse por) recibir sufienciente información de ellos" está implícito en el texto, no es lo que se quiere decir con "enterarser", outkast).

Me quedo con esta traducción de Filomeno's brother (creo, porque está dentro de una cita):
_*Things are badly conceived. At a young age, we understand very little, even less regarding our parents.*_


----------



## krolaina

Bueno, no es por añadir más leña a este hilo pero parece una conversación de besugos  (Yo la primera besuga, no os molestéis).

Outkast: En España tenemos varias formas de decir que no te enteras por algo (y no siempre es por no prestar atención, simplemente puedes no enterarte porque no lo comprendes...).
No me cosco/no lo cojo/no lo pillo/me he perdido= no lo entiendo (y no lo entiendo porque estoy atendiendo y aun así no llego a comprenderlo)
Bueno, espero haberme explicado.


----------



## loladamore

Creo que aquí hay algo que no entiendo. Tanto me enteré de ... como enterarse significan lo mismo, o sea ambos ejemplos sirven para ilustrar el use de 'enterarse' en el sentido 2, de 'darse cuenta'.



heidita said:


> tr. Informar a uno de algo. También prnl.: me enteré de su ascenso por la prensa.
> prnl. Darse cuenta: el interesado siempre es el último en enterarse.


 


Rayines said:


> Lamentablemente, mi fuerte no es el inglés , pero fíjense que la definición que brinda Heidita, es suficientemente amplia como para abarcar los distintos significados que están dando de la oración propuesta.


 
Creo que un ejemplo de 1 sería algo como: Él me enteró de su ascenso... O tal vez la que no se entera de nada soy yo (a menudo también soy la última en enterarse de las cosas  )

Pero bueno. Retomando el propósito del tema original, quisiera proponer una versión alternativa, pensando más bien en función de cómo lo diría en inglés, no de como traducir una palabra:



> cuando uno es joven se entera de poco, y aún menos de sus padres,


...when you're young, you don't know much, and even less about your parents.

LangueLover, I think your version of _que no lo éramos todo... _is great.

Saludos.
Lola


----------



## heidita

loladamore said:


> Creo que un ejemplo de 1 sería algo como: Él me enteró de su ascenso... O tal vez la que no se entera de nada soy yo (a menudo también soy la última en enterarse de las cosas  )


 
jejeej Pues no, Lola, este caso no funciona. No se puede usar con sujeto distinto.








> ...when you're young, you don't know much, and even less about your parents.


 
Genial.


> LangueLover, I think your version of _que no lo éramos todo... _is great.


That's what I thought! Genial.


----------



## outkast

loladamore said:


> Pero bueno. Retomando el propósito del tema original, quisiera proponer una versión alternativa, pensando más bien en función de cómo lo diría en inglés, no de como traducir una palabra:
> 
> 
> ...when you're young, you don't know much, and even less about your parents.
> 
> 
> Lola


I´ll buy this. Dudu no tengo una teoría sino un montón de dudas y preguntas. Xooel no creo haber hablado nunca  de "entender". 
 Heredé la lengua de mis mayores muchos de los cuales vinieron de España, y si ustedes que están allá, los que hablan la lengua madre,  me dicen que "enterarse" es "entender" y no podemos preguntarle al autor como pedí en #23, y si LenguaLover está de acuerdo, entonces niños Adelante! La próxima vez que vuelva a España lo usaré así.


----------



## loladamore

> tr. Informar a uno de algo.





heidita said:


> jejeej Pues no, Lola, este caso no funciona. No se puede usar con sujeto distinto.


 
Entonces explícame, por favor, ¿qué es un verbo transitivo?


----------



## heidita

loladamore said:


> Entonces explícame, por favor, ¿qué es un verbo transitivo?


 
¿Que tiene complemento directo? 

Como en :

Me entero de esto. 

Lola, el verbo se conjuga así:

yo me entero
tú te enteras
él se entera ....

No se puede decir:

Yo te entero 
tü me enteras 
él me entera ...


----------



## loladamore

Gracias heidita, pero ¿no sería eso 'informar*se* de algo', y no 'informar a uno de algo'?

(Ténganme paciencia, por favor, que quiero aprender.)


----------



## Filis Cañí

A ver, que pongo un poco de orden:

_"...when you're young, you don't know much, and even less about your parents."_

The author is not talking about how much or little we know, but about how poorly we understand that which we know; and he doesn´t mean that we don´t know much about our parents, but that we don´t understand them.

Con la venia:

_"...when you're young you don't understand many things, and much less your parents."_


----------



## xOoeL

loladamore said:


> Gracias heidita, pero ¿no sería eso 'informar*se* de algo', y no 'informar a uno de algo'?
> 
> (Ténganme paciencia, por favor, que quiero aprender.)



Según el diccionario, tú tienes razón, pero *en España* sólo se usa en la forma pronominal.  Ejemplo de cómo NO se usa en España:


			
				DPD said:
			
		

> *enterar(se)*. ‘Informar(se) de algo’. Se construye con un complemento con _de:_ _«Trató de localizar al presidente_ [...] _para *enterarlo* de todo lo acontecido» _(_Listín_ [R. Dom.] 1.7.97)


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Pues fijaros que no hace mucho (en el DRAe de 1992), lo recogen como Enterar: informar a alguien de algo algo . Y añaden en abreviaturas: utilizáse también en reflexivo. 

Esto dice mucho. Así que en España también se usa, o se usaba 20 años atrás todavía.

En cuanto a un verbo transitivo, que yo sepa,  es un verbo que admite complemento directo o indirecto.

besos,

Gévy


----------



## Filis Cañí

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Pues fijaros que no hace mucho (en el DRAe de 1992), lo recogen como Enterar: informar a alguien de algo algo . Y añaden en abreviaturas: utilizáse también en reflexivo.
> 
> Esto dice mucho. Así que en España también se usa, o se usaba 20 años atrás todavía.
> 
> En cuanto a un verbo transitivo, que yo sepa, es un verbo que admite complemento directo o indirecto.
> 
> besos,
> 
> Gévy


 
Yo tengo muchos más años que ese diccionario y jamás he oído algo como:

Yo entero a Juan.
Tú enteras a Juan.
Él entera a Juan.

Siempre he oído:

Yo me entero.
Tú te enteras.
Él se entera.


----------



## heidita

xOoeL said:


> Según el diccionario, tú tienes razón, pero *en España* sólo se usa en la forma pronominal. Ejemplo de cómo NO se usa en España:


Ves, este uso lo desconocía totalmente, y seguramente todos los españoles de esta página. Si no lo veo no lo creo.  



> _para *enterarlo* de todo lo acontecido» (Listín [R. Dom.] 1.7.97)_




Esta frase en España dudo mucho que se entendería.


----------



## Dudu678

He hablado con mi familia y no estaban seguros del uso de enterar como transitivo. A mí personalmente no me sonaba raro, y en un primer momento lo he achacado a mi contacto más frecuente que el habitual con personas hispanoamericanas. 

Creo que debo estar de acuerdo con vosotros, pero el diccionario no hace ninguna distinción acerca de si es una palabra común en algunas regiones y no en otras.


----------



## loladamore

Gracias por todas las aclaraciones; ya estoy más enterada.  



Filis Cañí said:


> _"...when you're young you don't understand many things, and much less your parents."_


Desafortunadamente, esa estructura es ambigua y sugiere que tus padres tampoco entienden muchas cosas. 

Usé el verbo _to know_ porque me pareció la opción más natural en inglés (opinión personal y sumamente subjetiva, seguramente) y porque es el verbo que usaría en los contextos que da Dudu en el _post_ #13. La traducción o definición de un verbo según un diccionario, como hemos visto, no siempre va de acuerdo con las colocaciones reales.

Pobre LangueLover ya lo tiene claro desde hace mil posts y no quiere regresar... ya lo espantamos, creo.

Saludos y gracias a todos.
Lola


----------



## xOoeL

Peligro, _off-topic_:
Bueno, heidita, aunque no se use, supongo que cualquiera lo entendería...
Estoy con Dudu678: a mí no me suena mal, simplemente no lo diría.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Dice el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas:

*enterar(se)*. ‘Informar(se) de algo’. Se construye con un complemento con _de:_ _«Trató de localizar al presidente_ [...] _para enterarlo de todo lo acontecido»_ (_Listín_ [R. Dom.] 1.7.97).

Así que en todo caso sería:

Yo entero a Juan de algo.
Tú enteras a Juan de algo.
Él entera a Juan de algo.

Me sigue sonando muy raro.


----------



## Dudu678

Filis Cañí said:


> Me sigue sonando muy raro.


Qué quieres que te diga... a mí no. Me pasa como a xOoeL, simplemente no lo diría.


----------



## heidita

Filis Cañí said:


> Así que en todo caso sería:
> 
> Yo entero a Juan de algo.
> Tú enteras a Juan de algo.
> Él entera a Juan de algo.
> 
> Me sigue sonando muy raro.


 
A mí también, debo ser de Sevilla también.  

Mi joya dice directamente que está mal, que no se dice así.


----------



## Gévy

Hay tantas cosas que no sabemos de los idiomas, que alguna nos tiene que sonar rara. ¿O es que sabéis todo el diccionario de memoria, todas las palabras que encierra, todos sus usos y particularidades? 

Lo poco usual (tampoco lo he oído usar como transitivo, pero no soy quién para decir que está mal dicho si los diccionarios lo recogen así y si en otros lugares hispanófonos lo usan), no quita la corrección de la formulación. Digo yo..

Un beso,

Gévy


----------

